

Hold Your Own Feet to the Fire - sasvari
http://zenhabits.net/fire/

======
dudeson
good approach to have some results but it implies that you need to be guided
constantly.. ofcouse its good to have a guide/couch in everything for your
first steps. to show you the basics so you dont "waste" your time and too much
effort reinventing the weel. Now if you have failed having results eventhough
you have read many self improvent articles/guieds propably this article wont
solve your problem or you wont have lasting results.. the problem in my
opinion is deeper.. is that you have this need to show you from someone wich
step to make.. what to do next. to put you in a framework so you dont slack
and loose your way to success. you are waiting from someone else to do the
hard work for you! in essence you dont step on your own feet. you want someone
else to take your hand and put it in a big jar of honey. you dont grab the
bull by its "things". my suggestion is not to stop doing personal develomnt
since it can help you bring facts to awareness.. so the problem is not that
all those articles faild to make you to change.. the role of a guide (in that
case all those articles) is not to take you by the hand or even better carry
you and take you to the land of success. that's what you expect from these
articles/guides/coaches and that why you fail. nobody owes you that so
difficult task.. the guide or the coach are there to show which path not to
take.. how to take steps not to take the steps for you.. so now stop bitching
and keep moviing towards your mission.. put that framework of habits on your
own and start having results.

